# Jon and Kate "Its Too Late" episode Monday



## Marty (Jun 22, 2009)

Jon and Kate will be aired Monday and announce they are separating and filing for divorce. This will be a one hour special and so far TLC has not canceled the show which earns the Gosselin's $75,000 per episode. TLC has ordered 3 more episodes at this time and then they will decide from there if the show will go on or not.

I personally will be watching tomorrow night to hear the official announcment and after that I am pulling the plug on them.

This is so heartbreaking for the children I can't stand it.


















Shame on you money grubbing Kate Gosselin and your wus of a husband too!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 22, 2009)

I think TLC should stop the show immediately. They all make me sick. Some day those children are going to watch all of this! Who wants to televise a divorce?? Money and fame sure change people



All at the expense of those children.

I think its been a farce for over a year. They say they have been having marital problems for 8 months. Well then why the big special about them renewing their vows in Hawaii??? Guess that was just to get the free trip.

Someone needs to start putting the kids first

Did you see the video of Kate not giving her daughter a drink of water at the Hollywood access interview. She didnt know the cameras were rolling. It made me sick to watch it. So much for her life being about what is best for the kids


----------



## minie812 (Jun 22, 2009)

I cannot imagine what raising all those kids can even be like and the stress of a divorce and being in the public eye where everything is aired in front of national T.V. Sometimes money ISN"T everything...so sad for the kids. Almost seems they have all lost their way?


----------



## Connie P (Jun 22, 2009)

They "chose" to exploit their family for money! and now whine about the paparazzi???????

Kay - I agree with every single thing you said and couldn't have said it better myself. I pray that they shut this down for the childrens well being. I stopped watching this show months ago when I saw the huge change.....

Another thing I have been pondering lately is that there should really be laws as to how many embryo's a doctor can implant at one time. IMO it seems as though people are trying to see how many kids they can have at one time risking the health of the mother and children.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope so to but the reality is the ratings are up more then ever before. More people will tune in tonight and over the past couple of weeks with all the drama then before.

Sadly people like to watch trainwrecks and this family is sure a trainwreck right now


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2009)

It's a show I've only watched a couple of times. From what I gather, it's probably going to be a happier life for the kids once they are "through" this time period because it cannot be healthy to live in a house with bickering or bristling parents. However, I think it's pretty cruddy that this "personal" business is airing on TV for all to see, and look at years from now if they choose. No one wants to watch their parents having conflicts but these kids are bound to be exposed to this now at any time like a slap in the face as they get older, etc.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 22, 2009)

I've already pulled the plug. All last season, I had an increasingly uncomfortable feeling that the show had turned into some kind of 'Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous', to the detriment of all involved--but I must admit, the marital issues had not really 'dawned' on me....I actually tivoed the opening episode of this season, but never watched it, and deleted it.

Kay put it VERY well...and YES, the show should end NOW. Don't try to tell me this isn't now, and won't be, affecting those darling children. Look at how kind and supportive family and friends have DISAPPEARED...how sad is THAT, too???

Out of a kind of 'sick' fascination, I watched a show on the TV Guide network yesterday PM (turned out not to really be very enlightening...)about whether it was 'too late', but one TELLING quote from their early times was Kate saying that John was happy with the first two(the twins), but that Kate just 'had to' go for a third one....so even then, she was domineering, and he was not standing up to her--recipe for disaster!

Lisa's right about the public today liking to watch a trainwreck....to me, that's about the saddest thing of all--that people find other people's ongoing bad behavior, ENTERTAINING...

Margo


----------



## Littleum (Jun 22, 2009)

Connie P said:


> Another thing I have been pondering lately is that there should really be laws as to how many embryo's a doctor can implant at one time. IMO it seems as though people are trying to see how many kids they can have at one time risking the health of the mother and children.


I don't disagree. Not one bit. I think the stupidity of allowing a super multiple pregnancy to go forward only starts AFTER the babies are born.

But it's a really, really thorny, miserable issue.

I feel for the doc who implanted OctoMom, because if he had declined to do so, she could have trumped him up on ethics charges. Now he's facing ethics inquires anyway. Loose loose for him.

The reason docs put in a bunch of embryos is because most don't implant, so they put in a bunch to increase the chances of success with each round. Normally you get 1-2 implants out of 6-8 inserted.

When multiples implant, doctors almost always encourage the mother to "pinch/reduce/abort" (just like we do with mares) the least viable embryos. They cannot compel the mother to do this. I think everyone can pin the tail on the donkey as to why mothers would refuse to terminate pregnancies.

Reduce the number of embryos each attempt, success rates per attempt will plummet and costs will skyrocket. You'll have upper-middle-class-would-be parents (read: voters) screaming about how parenthood has been reserved for the very wealthy.

You cannot compel selective reduction without the civil liberty people AND the right to life people banging on the gates.

You cannot tell people how many children they are authorized to have without the civil liberties AND right to life people picking up pitchforks.

I think it's something lawmakers are going to HAVE to look at, but it's a true loose-loose since you're running right at the heart of people.


----------



## Marty (Jun 22, 2009)

On a different note:

I feel there is such complete garbage on TV no a days. Call me old fashioned or just a mush, but there are no more Lassie's and Supermans', Donna Reeds or Leave It To Beavers. Dang you have to have cable to find reruns of Everyone Loves Raymond! So here for once is a family oriented show that was so cute and delightful and such a breath of fresh air. I so looked foreward to watching it each week for a giggle and a good wind down. There would be Kate all frazzled in her ugly sweater, hardly if no make up if any, running like a chicken without her head trying to get food on the table and hands and faces washed up for dinner, and no throwing food, and boy I could so relate.

I got so very attached to this wonderful family! Heck I was even there and watched them get potty trained!!!!!!

Then it slowly turned into something else before my eyes all engineered by Kate. No more nature walks in the forest or hay rides to see the animals. Now it was big fancy dancy extreme vacations, Kate turned into a glamour girl and her bossyness turned into just pure D hatefulness of....... of all people........the man she vowed to love and RESPECT. She turned on him like a snake more and more. Her "correcting" and constant belittleing of him evolved into her becoming a drill sargent. And after enough of being treated like that, Jon ran amuck and went down the happy trail and got caught.

So once again, so much for wholesome family viewing. This is one reason I don't watch a lot of TV anymore. I am so fed up with trash TV.

I've moved over to 18 Kids and Counting and I'll just betcha that mom on there isn't getting any professional tummy tucks and her old sweaters will continue to suit her just fine.


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess if you "pimp" out your kids for a reality show, you must have a screw loose somewhere. Kate reminds me of Carilla DeVille from "101 Dalmations". Wonder what it will be like for the kids when the cameras stop and they have to live like a normal family? What will Kate do? What bar will Jon be seen in and with who? At this point:

WHO CARES!

Remember when Dean Martin had a variety show and sang "Thanks for the memories" (dating myself, at least I think he sang that)


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 22, 2009)

Well in fairness I do understand wanting to do this show at first when they were babies, they had huge expenses and can you even imagine the cost of college when they are all ready?!

So I can see how it went from a necessity and a easy harmless way to make some money for their future however Kate quickly turned that into I want more, I need to be more famous this show is really about me and not my children. I do not think it started out as "pimping" the kids but greed and ego took over (sadly that happens in so many things from celebs to horse shows



)


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jun 22, 2009)

I remember when I was in for In-Vitro, trying to have Molly. We had three weeks of "Therapy" about what CAN happen, what to do with Multiples ( reduce), What to do with the extra Embryos, etc......AND the doctor told me, point blank, that they would ONLY put in 4 embryos. The rest would be frozen for future use, or donation or whatever. That was 15 years ago too. I guess things have changed.

I also remember there was a group of us doing it at the same time so we all sort of knew each other and were on the same schedule. We all went up for the ultrasound to find out how many we had that implanted. (We already knew we were preggers.) Everyone was in one big room and we went in an exam room for the U-Sound.......I could tell as couples came out what they had for numbers...........BY the looks on the men's faces...............

LUCKILY we only had one ( I had three second term miscarriages before Molly, with twins each time, so I was thrilled!)

I think that the couple started the show just to make ends meet in the beginning, but it has grown out of control...I also remember, early on, that she was a real BITCH to him, and wicked controlling with the children. I am MOTHER OF THE YEAR compared to her!

They seem to have plenty of cash now, but that will run out real fast if they keep up with all this motorcycle buying and HUGE homes and vacations.....

Are we SURE they're divorcing?

BTW...it's Cruella deVille...believe me with a name like DRUCILLA, I know!


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2009)

Fellow reality show fans -- don't forget Big Brother 11 starts on July 9!!! Just a few more weeks... and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Miniv (Jun 22, 2009)

gatorbait4sure said:


> I remember when I was in for In-Vitro, trying to have Molly. We had three weeks of "Therapy" about what CAN happen, what to do with Multiples ( reduce), What to do with the extra Embryos, etc......AND the doctor told me, point blank, that they would ONLY put in 4 embryos. The rest would be frozen for future use, or donation or whatever. That was 15 years ago too. I guess things have changed.I also remember there was a group of us doing it at the same time so we all sort of knew each other and were on the same schedule. We all went up for the ultrasound to find out how many we had that implanted. (We already knew we were preggers.) Everyone was in one big room and we went in an exam room for the U-Sound.......I could tell as couples came out what they had for numbers...........BY the looks on the men's faces...............
> 
> LUCKILY we only had one ( I had three second term miscarriages before Molly, with twins each time, so I was thrilled!)
> 
> ...




I went through invitro several times and yes, they only implanted 4 embryos at our clinic as well........They were also beginning a new process of implanting just ONE embryo by doing it completely natural -- without the cycle controlling drugs. Larry and I were one of the couples who they were using for their experimenting because my monthly cycles were so exact, my uterus was "A1", I was making very healthy eggs, and Larry was very fertile.........The only "flaw" was that my tubes were damaged. (Surgery had not been successful in repairing them.)

That was all 20 years ago, so I don't know if the medical profession has pursued the "single egg transfer" they were toying with at that time.

I don't begrudge them doing the show early on while the kids were tiny......but I agree with you.....it's gone on too long and has gotten out of hand. Now it just comes across as GREED and all this publicity can't be good for the kids.


----------



## FoRebel (Jun 22, 2009)

Just wanted to point out that many of you are assuming that Kate had IVF (In-Vitro Fertilization) done. She has stated numerous times that with her PCOS (Polycystic Ovary Syndrome) that she was on fertility drugs to make her ovulate and that the children were conceived using IUI (Inter-Uterine Insemination) not IVF.

That being said, I have been watching the show. It's sad to see that the kids are being exploited like they have been. I will be shutting the show off tonight after the "big announcement".


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jun 22, 2009)

Marty said:


> I feel there is such complete garbage on TV no a days. Call me old fashioned or just a mush, but there are no more Lassie's and Supermans', Donna Reeds or Leave It To Beavers. Dang you have to have cable to find reruns of Everyone Loves Raymond!


I couldn't agree with this more! In the late 80's, I fell in love with a mini-series called "Anne of Green Gables" _(which then led to "Anne of Avonlea", "Anne of Green Gables; the continuing years" and the soon to be released "Anne of Green Gables; A New Beginning")_. A spin-off of that show was another series that lasted for 7 years, called "Road to Avonlea". I'm sure they are more popular in Canada, then here in the US.

I recently bought the "Road to Avonlea" series, which was rather expensive and my husband was not really happy about it. But I kept insisting that he would enjoy the show. We watched the show religiously for about 3 weeks, and by the time we were done, my husband said that he was really sad it was over. He, being a 32 year old man, said that it was the most wholesome, loving show he had ever seen.

It saddens me to know that kids now-days will never know what good valued entertainment is. Most will never be lucky enough to watch shows that set good examples, morals, and good ol' clean fun.


----------



## minih (Jun 22, 2009)

I love the old Little House on the Prairie episodes, I wish they could come out with a show like that again. Wholesome and just "right".

I have not been watching the Jon and Kate at all, and after hearing about it glad I did not get involved.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 22, 2009)

Jill remind me when it gets closer please!

Marty I agree with you I watch TV land a lot I love the I love lucy reruns

I must admit I did watch the show for a few minutes tonight but I just can not stomach her playing the victim any longer.

She is great at the blame game except when it comes at looking at herself. I am off to watch something better like Charm School LOL


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 22, 2009)

I read on the computer (msnbc news)today that TLC has asked for three more episodes, then 'will see where the show is going' or words to that effect...I can't imagine it going on; the portions of episodes I've seen fairly recently(from late last season), and the 'trailers' on TLC, as for Kate's birthday, and the one where the chopper guys came, and even the one with Steve Thomas, formerly of "This Old House" on PBS, all seemed very 'staged' and everyone seemed uneasy(around Kate, the 'beast', mostly!)...I can't imagine very many would find stuff like that entertaining.

Great comments on the 'Anne of Green Gables' stories! My daughter always LOVED those books; so much so that last year at this time, she traveled to Prince Edward Island for her vacation, all the way from Santa Fe!...stayed a week, during the 'anniversary year of the book, I *think*--and purely loved every second! Those kind of stories were the real GOLD of television, and I believe that MANY long for the return of such a 'kinder and gentler' kind of entertainment! (Hey, I remember listening to Saturday morning RADIO for children--BEFORE there was television...and it was GREAT--and full of good family values!)

How utterly sad this all is for the Gosselin children...here's hoping the parents have at least ALREADY set aside for their 'raising' and education, so they can go into the world as productive, and hopefully, normal and happy, citizens!

Margo


----------



## Marty (Jun 22, 2009)

OK I just saw the episode that aired tonite and I must admit I found myself blubbering over the sadness.












Clearly, Kate doesn't want the divorce but says Jon will not even speak to her to discuss it. She says she doesn't want to "do this alone"......well hello? Of course not Kate, you won't have Jon your whipping boy to order around anymore. Apparently, my take on this is that friends and family of Jon have given him a good talking to and now he has finally grown some go-nads and stood up to the dragon lady. I got the impression that Jon has a good support group and he will find his way in time.

I almost feel sorry for Kate, but in a pathetic sort of way. I think she has had one heck of a reality check now that her sky has come tumbling down. She actually almost seemed humble for just a little tiny bit too. She does seem to me to want to play the "poor me" pity card and at times I felt her sincerity was not real. I don't remember her saying that any of this was her fault.

Kate may have 8 cutie pie little kids to play with but

goes to show ya......It still can get lonely at the top!


----------



## willowoodstables (Jun 23, 2009)

IMHO having children is a life changing choice that hopefully has had some thought put into it. Jon and Kate already had one multiple birth. Maybe (I could be wrong) the doctor told her how many at one time were viable. Surely to heavens somewhere one of then thought about the number of children, and not just from a financial point of view, but time and devotion to EACH child as an individual. I think I read somewhere they originally were on tv about handling multiple births but then it became a cash grab. Holy cow the vans, trailers, trips, plastic surgery that she brags about is terrible. Where my dear in the 9 or less months of pregnancy did you think that someone was going to give you all this stuff free on one salary. Maybe I am cold, but financial thoughts did cross my mind alot when I decided to have my son. Could I (forbid the thought) put him through school on a single salary if it came to that. could I send him to school outings etc that endlessly came up. Could I afford medical emergencies, dental, eyes ect. Maybe I had to scrimp on myself, but I know myself I could not afford eight children, hence pimping your life then moaning about a failing marriage. Well, if you only had four children, you could scrimp and take the help of family instead of bemoaning the trials and tribulations of eight kids who probably are used to the extras tv brought them..the pity disney trips will stop, well these kids will expect it. why not, it was given to them ..I'm sure free diapers ect were offered, but once media grabbed on it was a free for all. She got her plastic surgery because on one episode she complained about her belly. well what the heck did she expect, and then some doctor phoned and offered it for free for the publicity. As were the trips, vans etc etc.

If the tv never came into their life, do you not think Kate would be working? They would both be working somehow either shifts ect to keep sitter costs down (again did that financial though not cross your mind) to afford to feed, clothe and educate each child. I feel sorry for the kids as in the episodes they had to have seperate outings with parents to feel one on one. Well did that not cross your mind that you would not have the time for each child as an individual previously???? The kids clothes got more high end as the series went on, they were on trips, free cottages in the Hamptons, tours tours etc. Well of course companies or organizations were offering to piggy back off the success of the show, but if they had a smaller number of children, they would have to do it on their own.

The story I read tonite says they will keep the house and take turns living in it for the sake of the kids. Well that is just a self destructive time bomb as each parent starts to complain about the knives not in the right drawer. How many of you came from a divorced or seperated family that you went to the other parents house with your own set of toys, time tables etc. heck if you are going to split then split. Keeping the house and splitting time living there is just wrong. That will not give the children any sense of finality, and make my words, Kate will complain terribly that while Jon had the house for two weeks he didn;t put stuff back in its proper place. Again, I think that decision is still based on staying in the spot light as the the medial will want to know how each parents time was. It was hard when my parents divorced and I harboured thoughts they may get back together, and those thoughts were fueled when we had family dinners or outings for the sake of saving face in front of others. Once there was two homes, and each parent tried to make me comfortable, it was a transition made easier. Again, there will be no individuality for the children. I think it is because if Jon leaves he may not be able to find a place big enough to house the children...well hello, make the effort not looking at apartments in new york..go buy a big old farmhouse with lots of room and make your kids happy to be with you, in your chosen environment..

But if I hear one more complaint how it is hard to live your life under a microscope I am going to slap them. They had to renew a contract every year, and they knew it was popular, so what in the heck did you think..the TLC guys would not follow you on bad days. Once the tension (I think Marty said it, months and months even a year ago) started to surface they could have stopped it and tried another approach without scrutiny. The problem in the marriage did not start with the rumours or noticed tension on episodes..these episodes were shot a while ago but they kept signing on for another season. When they first went ahead with having eight children, so you think they were going to afford and buy a bigger house?? They would still be in it with maybe a reno to expand. Not new carpets, pianos, violin lessons, etc etc because they would never afford it, Kate and Jon would have found someone to look after the kids (like all the other working parents with more than one child) during the day so they could both work. She never even thought about working once tv came knocking, now she writes books, travels on speaking engagements etc.

Which brings me to this speaking stuff. What in the heck can she tell me about handling a mulitple large birth when her whole way is paid on media or public interest?? Am I going to go to one of her sessions and come away with any insightful advice?? NOT as she has no freaking clue how to handle those kids without her tv crew etc. What does she really know about raising eight kids in the real world...nothing. She would not be on a plane, with helpers at home unless her real job demanded it, which she probably would not have taken in the first place as you can't leave that many young children and travel without a sacrafice. She is a complete tool with a bad attitude and a body gaurd and an entourage. She would worried about getting nine loads of laundry done, clipping coupons, finding garage sales for toys, scrimping to keep the van going, making lunches, breakfasts etc. Now they go to some hotel room where they had to stay while the kids were in intesive care at birth, with a honking huge van and a trailer. That she complains about that Jon can't back up. Well Kate, 10 years down the road, when it gets tough, you will pimp yourself and your kids to get by. IMHO they had a multiple birth by choice, so live by it. The media jumped the minute you had the children, and they exploited it.

Off my soap box because I think it is sad that back in the day pioneers ect had many children, but they worked as a unit from sun up to sundown to make ends meet with hand me downs etc etc. Back in the day there might be triplets, not eight at a time by choice. Those kids are spoilt, bratty and out of control. She worries about washing up but can't get a meal on the table without 2 helpers. Which they have to take on a trip to Disney world. heck I never got to take my son to disney world cause I couldn't afford it, let alone with helpers. Gessh I gotta get some sleep and stop being grumpy, but they are just sooo out there, like boo hoo the marriage is done. Well TLC announced the big annoucement and she ran down and filed divorce papers this afternoon. When was that episode shot..maybe last week or 2 weeks ago?? Why did she not file then?? I don't get it, you are now using a terrible trying time of seperation for attention from us dopes that watch it like a car crash. He is looking for apartments in NYC, and she is filing divorce papers and how did anyone know?? Media grab..just like octomom and all others that exploit innocents for their own gain. Can you imagine when these kids want to go back to disney world and bug mom or dad to go..but why can't we go, we've been everywhere and we expect it.

Sorry folks, just venting as my life has had its terrible downs but heck, I did the best I could on my own with family and close friend support and no frills and decisions where always based on what could I provide on my own, without a handout.

I didn't watch the episode tonite, because as some posters said about the sadness, sorry, the sadness is made by them. They are still using the attention to their own gains, and no thought about the future at all. Who is going to pay for college....TLC will as long as they can follow one of those kids around. Sad because it will perpetuate itself, a tv person is going to want to know what ever happened to, and there will be more freebies based on your woes and trials. Sad sad sad.


----------



## Charlene (Jun 23, 2009)

they'll drag the drama out till ratings start to fall then they'll announce their reconciliation, probably during sweeps week. they have begun "legal proceedings". the word "divorce" was never uttered.

they are nothing but a bunch of rich, spoiled adults AND children. just once, i'd like to see people like this get NO attention.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 23, 2009)

Marty I have to disagree a bit- he made it clear he wanted the kids free from the papparazzi and she made it clear she didnt.

Seems to me from the last pportion of the episode which I did watch on a later showing last night while he kept saying I dont understand we are at war and you guys care about where and what I ate for lunch that makes no sense- she kept saying this show will go on even if I have to do it alone? Alone well they clearly already said they would split the time with the kids at the house so he would be no more alone then she and lets face it when was the last time they were alone without any help?

Her playing up the victim role- the innocent party and claiming she has no idea what happened her career is to be away ALOT while doing book signings and then saying over and over that all that matters is the kids as if she said it enough times someone might believe she actually felt that way-Her playing up she was afraid to anger John about the placement of the houses(they got for free and those are pretty pricey) come on now as if he is going to explode in anger.. sheesh whole thing made me sick and seems while everyone else sees the sadness she is more concerned with the show going on


----------



## Littleum (Jun 23, 2009)

I just feel so bad for the kids.





They're getting to an age now where having their lives trotted out for all to see isn't fair or right. So what if they've "grown up with it and are used to it"- that doesn't mean it's something a kid should get used to!

I won't throw it all on Kate's ego & desire for the spotlight. I'm sure fame is its own toxic cocktail, but I'd like to think part of it is maternal instinct. She's got these 8 kids and this is really the only means of giving them the life she'd like them to live, with trips and toys and extras and the like. Without the show they're just a 1 income family and even if Jon makes a good living it's still stretched 10 ways.

So now her marriage is falling apart and that income is on the way out. I wonder if part of her is clinging even more tightly to the only way she has to support her brood in a meaningful way. If she looses this, what does she have? No matter what kind of savings or residual income there is, it's still stretched 9-10 ways.

I'd like to think part of this isn't just her-her-her but also a mother realizing she has to provide for a huge brood of kids- and she's facing doing it on her own.

I'm sure Kate's going to be the one looking at the kids. Jon has checked out- mentally and emotionally. Not that either of them would be parent of the year in my opinion.


----------



## Marty (Jun 23, 2009)

_She says she doesn't want to "do this alone"......well hello?_

Leese, you are right. Jon makes it clear that he does not like the paparazzi for himself or the kids. I meant that when Kate said she didn't want to do this alone, I took it as she meant not raise the kids alone. But maybe she was referring to not doing the show alone without Jon, who the heck knows?

More crazyness

NEW YORK – Jon and Kate Gosselin are barely speaking.

They're separating and getting a divorce — the latest twist on their hit TLC series, "Jon & Kate Plus 8."

They couldn't even see eye-to-eye on where to install their children's new playhouses out in the yard, as viewers witnessed on Monday night's show.

But there's one thing Jon and Kate can agree on: The reality series that has made them stars, along with plaguing their family with tabloid scrutiny and scandalmongering, will continue.

Will viewers agree to keep watching?

They watched in record-breaking numbers Monday. The audience of 10.6 million beat the huge "Jon & Kate" season premiere a month ago by 800,000 viewers.

In separate on-camera segments, the Gosselins clearly sized up the show as a good thing for them as well as for their kids — 5-year-old sextuplets and 8-year-old twins, who both parents repeatedly identify as their top priority.

And while retaining their expansive home in southeastern Pennsylvania, the estranged couple seemed reconciled to a future of taking turns living there with their children.

"We interview separately, we'll film different things," Jon explained on Monday's episode. "Me and the kids, her and the kids."

Elaborating on those plans in an e-mailed response to questions posed on Tuesday, Gosselin said he and Kate expected to spend "about equal time with our children at home in Pennsylvania.

"On days when I am with them, Kate will make arrangements to stay elsewhere. And when Kate is with the kids, I will make other arrangements. We know that this is the right decision. The kids love our home, and I am happy that they will be staying there."

Also in the e-mail, he repeated his denial of tabloid allegations that he cheated on Kate.

"I did not have an affair," he declared.

With the changes in the lives of the shows' co-stars, the show will remake itself accordingly.

Yet to be determined: Whether a broken family will hit home with the devoted fans of "Jon & Kate Plus 8," which began as a chronicle of home life for a busy mega-family.

Will "Jon & Kate Plus 8" divided by 2 equal nothing? Or will it (in show-biz terms) "open up" the series, even paving the way for some kind of spinoff series? How about "Jon Minus Kate Plus 8 Half the Time, With a New Romantic Squeeze and Even More Kids Thrown In"?

"I have a new chapter in my life," Jon said on Monday's show. "I'm only 32 years old. I really don't know what's gonna happen."

Expanding a TV franchise has paid off handsomely for such established shows as "Law & Order" and "Crime Scene Investigation."

A new, souped-up version of "Jon & Kate" starring Kate and the kids could be in the cards.

"I don't really want to be alone," Kate said. "I don't want to do this alone."

As TLC's biggest hit, the show — however it adapts to the Gosselins' new game plan — is a valuable commodity.

In a statement Tuesday, TLC president Eileen O'Neill said the network "continues to support the Gosselin family and will work closely with them to determine the best way to continue to tell their story as they navigate through this difficult time."

The network announced that a retrospective of Jon and Kate's 10-year marriage would air next Monday, followed by a hiatus until Aug. 3. During that break, "the family will take some time off to regroup, and then a modified schedule will be in place to support the family's transition," the network said.

Meanwhile, the Gosselins were a hot topic on "The View" Tuesday morning. Co-host Elisabeth Hasselbeck said the show should end and that Kate Gosselin should "get a job" and that the reality show was "not healthy for the kids."

Barbara Walters, the only member of "The View" who acknowledged watching the show, summed up, "If you have more than five children, you shouldn't be allowed to get divorced."


----------



## Littleum (Jun 23, 2009)

Apparently SHE was the one who filed for divorce.

And TLC is taking a break from the show for 6 weeks.

I go to read about Ed McMahon's passing and end up clicking a J&K link. I feel so dirty. Why do humans always stop to gawk at a train wreck? :\


----------



## River Wood (Jun 23, 2009)

One of the things that gets me is that she talks about how tough it is for her and that, (and I am using my own words to sum this up) she has her moments and then has to put on a smile and go forward.....

Well these kids are going to have a hard time dealing with this and I don't think that they probably have the capability like an ADULT to suck it up and in front of the cameras?? For gosh sakes, one of the hardest times of their lives and still no one calls off the cameras..


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 23, 2009)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I recently bought the "Road to Avonlea" series, which was rather expensive and my husband was not really happy about it. But I kept insisting that he would enjoy the show. We watched the show religiously for about 3 weeks, and by the time we were done, my husband said that he was really sad it was over. He, being a 32 year old man, said that it was the most wholesome, loving show he had ever seen.
> It saddens me to know that kids now-days will never know what good valued entertainment is. Most will never be lucky enough to watch shows that set good examples, morals, and good ol' clean fun.


I hate to say it, but I've been stocking up on DVD's of my favorite series from when I was a kid. My eventual offspring are going to be watching "Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman," "Little House on the Prairie," "Star Trek," and other shows that express the values and ideals I can no longer find on modern television. That, and a lot of Discovery Channel and History Channel!



Oh, and Disney. Don't forget Disney movies.

What about books? Is anyone else annoyed with Fred Meyer radio ads that tell Mom she can stock up on DVD's, music and video games to keep her kids busy this summer?! And don't forget the Nintendo DS games for those long car rides!






God forbid Mom and Dad should try actual, you know, parenting?





Leia


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 23, 2009)

I tried to watch the show last night, but seeing Kate boo whooing and "not wanting to do it alone" how is that working out for you?

What about Jon and the diamonds in his ears? and the bike stuff, gotta show the world I have g*nads.





I can't believe how much air time they have gotten on the morning shows, the "View" etc. and this thread - WOW it is fun to read.

I loved to watch "Little House on the Praire", "Pondersosa", "Lassie" etc. those were TV shows. My son is 12 and he laughs at me - we were watching SCIFI one day and they had "Land of the Lost" on from the 70's he said it was lame, I said that was all we had and not all the hightech shows they have now, even the cartoons I don't understand, I will stick to the "Flintstones" and the "Jetsons" can't forget "Scooby Doo".

How much therapy do you think it will take for Kate and Jon to be on speaking terms with each other?








"The choices you make" thanks to the parents - will the kids blame their mother or father?





So sad though for the kids as we have all said.


----------



## Connie P (Jun 23, 2009)

Marty said:


> OK I just saw the episode that aired tonite and I must admit I found myself blubbering over the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen Marty - and another wondeful saying is:

Be careful who you screw on the way up because you will see those same people on your way back down.............and.........you never know when the carpet might be pulled out from underneath you!

I have to admit I didn't cry one bit. These people make my stomach churn........


----------



## baybrianna (Jun 23, 2009)

it was one of my favorite shows till this.i think jon is so dumb for this and kate just wants the money. and the kids are going to be so hurt this is dumb.thats my output.

bri


----------



## kaykay (Jun 24, 2009)

The thing that is so sad to me is both of them keep saying "I would do anything for my kids"

How about stopping the show and working on your marriage?? That would be the best for the kids


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jun 24, 2009)

kaykay ditto - I really did not expect anything different then what aired but some small part of me really wished that the big announcement was we are stopping the show and giving TLC their money back for the episodes for the rest of the season… something might freeze over first but if you really care about your kids that’s what you should be doing…

I’ve watched the show for years – really liked it for a long time and I think in the beginning it really was about documenting life and it quickly turned into the cash cow that it is. now its just sad. And like others yes its been a gradual process – some aired some not and some just a vibe… I USE TO really like watching them back when they were ‘normal’ now its just greed and sadness… I do pray for them – the kids they do matter – I’m no longer a loyal watcher but the ones I have for mths and mths its been MY kids this and MY kids that – aren’t they suppose to be OUR kids…

Cancel the show – I wish it would happen – I don’t see it happening but I wish… like what are they going to call it now – Jon and 8 on the episodes he’s there and Kate and 8 on the episodes she’s there… its Jon AND Kate plus 8…

I do not like the way its playing out but some of I can’t say ya didn’t see coming. Kate has been very controlling from before the show – I think that’s just part of her and Jon finally found a voice and she probably had one big ol' hissy fit over that! Jon’s also never been a great communicator and just taken whatever she dished out as a general whole… its sad really – just sad…

I will say I love the kids – I’ve enjoyed watching them grow up and it really is hard to believe they are 5 but its all turned into one big cluster…

I can’t remb the times I’ve heard Kate say I wrote this book for my children to have a memory of blah blah blah and I don’t care if a single person ever reads my book… blah blah blah… BULLY HOCKY – if you just wanted a keepsake write it down and stick it in the drawer for them to read later on in life… you don’t HAVE to have it published and to publish something is to want others to BUY it…

I’ve also heard rumors that they are ALREADY planning for season 6 in late Summer and it will include Jons new girlfriend!!! Could all be a bunch of nothing but come on folks really… you’ve GOT to be kidding right…???

It’s so sad that now the ratings are thru the roof and everyone seems have to see this… I do not forsee TLC canceling the show but I won’t be watching the rest of the self destructive path they are on. The kids are what matter and oh to not only live thru all this in the here and now but to be able to get older and watch it over and over – they are going to all be in therapy

per what TLC had aired – neither one of them could actually say the word divorced – Jon said separated and Kate never really said but they flashed on the screen that on 06-22 they filed with the state of PA to dissolve the 10 yr marriage of jon and kate gosslin… filing to dissolve and ‘separate’ are IMHO 2 very different things… you can’t even say the word but your going to file…

TLC doesn’t help at all – its ratings and everything for them and I think they have a role in the ‘leaks’ how convenient the ‘leak’ happened Monday morning…. Hummm – yeah I think not.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree television and even movies at the theatres have gotten out of hand. The more junk and violence people see, they more they want to see. Dreadful! In fact it seems as if everything has gotten even worse in the last couple of years. I too, love the old shows like I Love Lucy, and Andy Griffith and I'm 20. Its a shame people don't appreciate good clean shows anymore. I remember a coworker about my age asked what I like to do in my spare time. One of the things I mentioned was to watch the old shows like Dick Van Dyke and they just looked at me strange and said, "Don't ever tell anyone else that," like I was some weird person for actually liking decent stuff.


----------

